# Hiding decor ideas for guppy tank?



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I need an idea for a hiding decoration that would go well with the tank color. Its only a 5 gallon so preferably not something really large.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I've found my guppies quite enjoy the top and hiding in floating plants, perhaps something that lets them hide at the top?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

So they would just hide underneath it?


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Mine hide in the roots, but you could use a nice umbrella type plant ore a clumping of plants to the same effect. I have mine set up so tall plants are weaving through my driftwood to give my guppies and pencilfish cover, some low growing plants for my cories and an open space up front for my betta and tetras.









I ripped out all my floaters because they were choking out my other plants. They'll likely come back. I didn't get them all.
I've found plants to be the favorite hiding place for most of my fish with a few liking floating craft mesh tubes. Ricepattyfish5 sells these for very reasonable prices and in a large variety of colors and even if the guppies don't much care for them, most of my bettas have loved them, one so much so that hed hide and flare at me from with in it.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

So their real plants? Like ones that constantly grow? And your tank is awesome looking.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Mine are, but the same effect can be used with silk plants if you find the right ones. C:
And thank you, I've been fighting to get that tank perfect for months xD


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

It looks like a normal fish habitat. I've always wanted to make one like that but low money. I manage to do things for family members to get what I have. You seen the guppy tank but my two bettas tanks are pretty boring. First one is Blaze and the second is Libertys temporary tank. Actually been debating whether to see if Liberty would do okay with the guppies. Was gonna do it yesterday but suddenly had to babysit so I'll be trying tomorrow.








With Liberty's I tried using the plants to make a cave but it just didn't work so I tried that. Kinda freaks me out sometimes it looks like he might get stuck in between one of these days which is the reason for hoping it works out with the guppies.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Why do you have the water levels so low??


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Could be evaporation, mine get kinda low sometimes if I'm working a lot.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I've actually raised the level since I took Blazes tank picture however I have a cat so I couldn't raise the 1 gallon level to high or she'll have a field day playing harrass the fishy who can't run away. So far Liberty is doing okay in the guppie tank so hes not in there anymore. He seems alot happier and swimming around more often however he still hides from me. And if you still think the guppys tank is low I'm thinking that might be because the filters are on the lowest spot of the clip so.. Maybe their next tank change I'll raised them. I gotta rinse the filter cartridges anyways I was just afraid the water splats from the filter would somehow get past the cover of the lights so I was worried but so far no water in there.


----------

